
Sun aquires VirtualBox  - zh
http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/pr/2008-02/sunflash.20080212.1.xml
======
zenlinux
I discovered VirtualBox a few months ago and am now migrating to it away from
VMWare Workstation. It's stable and performs well.

It also offers the Parallels-like feature which allows you to run application
windows from your VM in your host desktop environment. This is very handy for
doing cross-browser web app testing, where you can (for example) put a Win IE7
browser window right next to your Linux Firefox one to compare things side by
side.

------
azsromej
I just set this up over the weekend. I hadn't heard of it before and was a
little skeptical but it's a lot like the VMWare I've used at work.

It's performing very well and offered some pretty flexible install options (I
had an iso file I was going to burn until I noticed VirtualBox could just use
it directly).

------
Xichekolas
The thing I really enjoy about VirtualBox is that it just works. I have been
using it to run XP under a linux host for things like Skype, and it's really
nice not to have to fight with configs and such. Hopefully Sun lets them keep
the same ethos after the acquisition.

------
there
[http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
misc&m=120492689515501&w...](http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
misc&m=120492689515501&w=2)

------
rms
This is from 2/12/2008...

